# help/advice by rabbit is so thin



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

hi

i have a rescue bunny approx 6 years old. over the last few weeks/months she has dramatically lost alot of weight she now weighs 1.2kg  over half of her natural body weight

the only thing is she is eating normally, she is lively, happy etc. she is eating her pellets (science selective) & hay all normally.

been to the vets twice in last 2 weeks. last week he gave her a steroid shot and said she would put on weight (she was 1.4kg). took her back last night and she weighs 1.2kg now. they gave her another steroid shot and now she is on critical care food.

she is loving the critical care and takes it out of a saucer. she is having it 4 times a day and is still eating normally.

the vets said we should think about putting her to sleep as she is wasting away  i really dont want to do this as she is fine in herself and she is bonded with my other rabbit who will obviously be devastated

the vets dont know what is wrong with her, possibly a tumour or something going on inside

please help i dont know what more we can do and i dont want to lose her


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Have the vets done any tests to try to ascertain the cause? I don't know but perhaps there are blood tests that can be carried out.

If she isn't in pain and is eating, drinking, peeing and pooing normally and is happy. Even if the vet is right that she could have a tumour, I wouldn't make a premature decision to put an animal to sleep. 

Someone will be along shortly to give you some sound advice.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

sskmick said:


> Have the vets done any tests to try to ascertain the cause? I don't know but perhaps there are blood tests that can be carried out.
> 
> If she isn't in pain and is eating, drinking, peeing and pooing normally and is happy. Even if the vet is right that she could have a tumour, I wouldn't make a premature decision to put an animal to sleep.
> 
> Someone will be along shortly to give you some sound advice.


Yes, she could have a tumour, but equally it could be something else.

I presume the vet has checked the obvious teeth - the most likely culprit. Soemtimes rabbits can appear to be eating non stop, but are taking longer to eat their hay.

Did the vet suggest, or take, bloods, to try and find out what is going on?

You might want to consider getting a second opinion.


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

yeah her teeth are ok

they did say they could do blood tests but they might not find out what is wrong by doing them. she has had them previously as she has had an on going problems with her back end.

i am going to weigh her tomorrow to see if she has lost/gained anything. the thing is we are going on holiday on monday and my mother in law is looking after them, we are wondering if we should not go on holiday?

she will do the same as we would be doing if we were here, but it feels wrong to go at a time like this.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

What's about X-ray -if she has tumour it should show!
I cannot believe vet suggestion to put her to sleep doing not much to help (I have special word for that but not appropriate in public)! 
If I were you I would take your bunny to savvy vet for second opinion.
I hope she gets better. We got oats hay for our bunny who is skinnier than previously-I have been told this apparently helps to put weight.
What's about anorexia -bunnies can suffer of it.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

daisyboo said:


> yeah her teeth are ok
> 
> they did say they could do blood tests but they might not find out what is wrong by doing them. she has had them previously as she has had an on going problems with her back end.
> 
> ...


We have had few situation with our pets that we almost didn't go on holiday and if vet wouldn't offer to keep Funky in their surgery I wouldn't go! I always say (even if I am looking forward for holiday) -holiday is holiday my pets are my life and they take priority.
It is your decision but poorly bunny will be happier with people she knows and place she used to it! Moving to new place is a stress something she doesn't need.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

if she is eating plenty but not gaining weight then I would think she has worms or she is not absorbing any nutrients from her food due to a tumor or other condition. 

What are her stools like? 
Have you wormed her?
Is she eating any veggies?

A stomach tumor would stop her from being able to eat as much as she is doing. 

I have way to many barley rings here for me would you like me to post you some? 

What diet was she on before you got her?

Where are the photos?!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

What are barley rings?
I thought parasite is quite good guess-when my friend had it she lost massive amount of weight (I know is not bunny but similar situation).


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Funky said:


> We have had few situation with our pets that we almost didn't go on holiday and if vet wouldn't offer to keep Funky in their surgery I wouldn't go! I always say (even if I am looking forward for holiday) -holiday is holiday my pets are my life and they take priority.
> It is your decision but poorly bunny will be happier with people she knows and place she used to it! Moving to new place is a stress something she doesn't need.


we arent moving them they are staying at our house and my MIL is coming here. we are only going an hour away so can always drive back if needed


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> if she is eating plenty but not gaining weight then I would think she has worms or she is not absorbing any nutrients from her food due to a tumor or other condition.
> 
> What are her stools like?
> Have you wormed her?
> ...


stools are normal at the moment but we have always had a problem with her poo's/back end. for this reason she can only eat hay & pellets, if we give her veg or anything else it makes it worse.

no they havent been wormed for a while actually. i dont know what diet she was on before as she was in rescue and we have had her for over 3 years and she has been on the same diet for years.

i can try barley rings but usually anything we give her upsets her. i have tried weetabix and other things before and nothing suits her.

i have just weighed her by weighing myself, then holding her & weighing myself again and it appears she is now 1.4kg which is 2kg more than yesterday


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

daisyboo said:


> stools are normal at the moment but we have always had a problem with her poo's/back end. for this reason she can only eat hay & pellets, if we give her veg or anything else it makes it worse.
> 
> no they havent been wormed for a while actually. i dont know what diet she was on before as she was in rescue and we have had her for over 3 years and she has been on the same diet for years.
> 
> ...


Dd you mean 200g? It is very good if she is up by that much but are you sure you are not after dinner and you had 200g more ( sorry just to want to make sure  it is her
I wouldn't try barley rings -we have bunny with quite easy upset tummy and his diet needs to be stricked -hay water and pellets nothing else as next day he won't be eating as his tummy is upset.
Also he has mucky bum so simple diet with him is best.
If you are only am hour away that should be fine -my worry will be that somebody else wouldn't know how she usually behaves when you probably pick it up very quickly that something is wrong.
Try maybe get oats hay as like I said it supposed to help to pu weight.
I would also worm them -panacur 9 days course for worming.


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Funky said:


> Dd you mean 200g? It is very good if she is up by that much but are you sure you are not after dinner and you had 200g more ( sorry just to want to make sure  it is her
> I wouldn't try barley rings -we have bunny with quite easy upset tummy and his diet needs to be stricked -hay water and pellets nothing else as next day he won't be eating as his tummy is upset.
> Also he has mucky bum so simple diet with him is best.
> If you are only am hour away that should be fine -my worry will be that somebody else wouldn't know how she usually behaves when you probably pick it up very quickly that something is wrong.
> ...


i weighed myself, then held her and weighed myself again. so the difference between the 2 amounts is what she weighs. she was 1.2 kg yesterday and is now 1.4 kg.

i am going to ring the vets tomorrow & ask about getting some wormer. will also get her booked in on saturday so they can weigh her again properly.

i am pretty confident that my MIL will know if something is wrong, she has looked after them before. she will ring us twice a day with an update


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Panacur you can get from pets at home - in a future get online as it is cheaper.
Panacur for bunnies must taste good as mine 9 bunnies loves it and it from syringe- only one bunny is awkward (10th bunny)!
If she is loosing weight you could get kitchen scale (depends if the other bunny is not giant one as scale won't be big enough) and weight her every other day.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

The most obvious thing I can think of if teeth are ok is slight kidney failure. A blood test is easy and would show it up. There is medication they can take which can help. I had a bun with it years ago and she went awful skinny and ended up a little wobbly too because of the loss of muscle tone. It was just old age with her. It would be a shame for you to cancel your holiday. If your mum in law knows the score and is happy to follow your instruction then I'm sure your bun would be ok.


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Lopside said:


> The most obvious thing I can think of if teeth are ok is slight kidney failure. A blood test is easy and would show it up. There is medication they can take which can help. I had a bun with it years ago and she went awful skinny and ended up a little wobbly too because of the loss of muscle tone. It was just old age with her. It would be a shame for you to cancel your holiday. If your mum in law knows the score and is happy to follow your instruction then I'm sure your bun would be ok.


yes I was worried about kidney failure I have read up that that could be the cause.

will speak to the vets again today

thanks alot


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

daisyboo said:


> yes I was worried about kidney failure I have read up that that could be the cause.
> 
> will speak to the vets again today
> 
> thanks alot


No problem, hope you get to the bottom of it :001_smile:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Can you run through roughly how much she eats a day?
How much pellets does she get?

If teeth have been given the ok (including any slight spurs at the back) then the one thing that jumps to my mind is kidneys..

Renal abscesses or stones can occur, an abdominal Ultrasound would be needed to diagnose these conditions. Bloods will help rule out renal failure but an ultrasound will give more clues.

I've had a rabbit who developed chronic renal failure. He was made comfortable by being given anabolic steroid injections, multi-vitamin injections and dietary modification (moderate calcium intake, restrict phosphate intake-ie avoid carrots, tomatoes and banana (not a problem in your case). Maximise water intake- give water in a bowl rather than a bottle, increase fresh foods etc).

For your case I would look into adding some oats and barley rings to the diet but be very careful and only add a very small amount at a time.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have the same with McLaren having lost a lot of weight. I think whatever is wrong with him is age related as he is a 7 year old NZW. He is fussier with his food now and isn't eating so much hay it seems so I am giving him what he wants to try and stop him losing anymore. 
I hope you get to the bottom of what it is. x


----------

